# suggest a good sleeve



## caesarkitty (Jun 11, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a nice sleeve for my kindle 2?  I have two M-Edge cases (Leisure and Prodigy), but sometimes I feel like I'd rather just slip it in and out of a sleeve.  (I want to see my whole decalgirl skin!  ).

I see that M-Edge has a sleeve, but it looks like it would be rather bulky.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a Built NY Neoprene sleeve for my K2 and I love it. I really wish they made one in the Kindle DX size. It's not the tightest fit, but that actually works because it's easy to slip the K2 in and out. I use my Kandle clip reading light to hold the sleeve closed when my iFrogz case isn't on the K2 (the iFrogz is just slim enough to fit in the sleeve.)

The Built NY sleeve comes in Red, Black, and stripe.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I have the M-Edge sleeve in the gold; it's really nice, not bulky at all, yet provides a great level of protection.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I also really like my m-edge sleeve. I would be concerned that a thinner sleeve would not protect the screen from accidental knocks.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I have the Incipio underGROUNDsleeve for my new DXG when I want to "travel light" and don't want to take my Oberon out in the "wild" 

This is a link to the K2 size: http://www.amazon.com/Incipio-underGROUND-Display-Generation-Charcoal/dp/B001U8LYQA/ref=pd_sim_e_3?tag=kbpst-20

This sleeve looks nicer "in person" than on Amazon. It's certainly minimalistic, but it's light and protective.

There are a few reviews about it smelling when first received. I had no such problem, and neither did most other reviewers. It's only $14.95, and if bought from Amazon, easily returned.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the iPad equivalent of MEdge's Page sleeve, and I can assure you it's not bulky in the least.  It's also very well made and provides good protection.  I wouldn't hesitate to get the Kindle version if I needed another Kindle case.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't have it, but I think the Octovo sleeve looks lovely. It is a bit pricey, though. It's $75 on Octovo's website and $89.99 on Amazon.


They do have a faux leather one as well for $24.99.


----------



## eirual (Mar 8, 2009)

SFBags makes a nice slip case for the Kindle, it is exactly as large as it needs to be and not one little bit more. I am upgrading to the kindle 3 - so put mine up for sale on the for sale list, that said - it's a great case.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello. I have among my MANY covers this Octo sleeve. It's a dark brown, stiff sleeve that has a leather-like look, but is not leather. Soft felt interior. It adds almost no bulk to the K2 and is only $24.99 on Amazon. It comes in different colors I think.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

Another thumbs up for the M-edge sleeve. I have it in two colors and love it when I want to read "naked." It's not bulky at all.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I too have the Octovo sleeve but thought I'd like something a bit better looking so I went off to the m-edge site in search of one of the page sleeves.  The colors they offer for the K2 are growing less and less..  no black but Amazon has the black one.  Guess they knew the K3 was coming.  In fact, m-edge posted here at KB that they have their K3 on pre-order, just like the rest of us and they can't make anything for it until they have it in their hands.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I have an Octo sleeve and an M-edge sleeve; love them both.  Neither are bulky.  The Octo sleeve is sleeker but stiff and protects the Kindle quite well.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but I was wondering: Which do you think protects the Kindle better? The Octovo Sleeve or the M-Edge Page Sleeve.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No one has mentioned the Javoedge sleeves yet.  I have one in the pink croc, and I absolutely love it.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but I was wondering: Which do you think protects the Kindle better? The Octovo Sleeve or the M-Edge Page Sleeve.


No difference. I had the Octovo for the Kindle briefly when they first came out, have the MEdge for the iPad now. Either would be fine. I like the MEdge better as it has the top strap (probably unnecessary though given the snug fit, the device won't fall out anyway) and it's nicely padded without adding bulk. So I'd pick the MEdge--but as far as protection goes, I'd say it's a wash.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> No difference. I had the Octovo for the Kindle briefly when they first came out, have the MEdge for the iPad now. Either would be fine. I like the MEdge better as it has the top strap (probably unnecessary though given the snug fit, the device won't fall out anyway) and it's nicely padded without adding bulk. So I'd pick the MEdge--but as far as protection goes, I'd say it's a wash.


Thank you for that! I thought the top strap might add a bit of extra protection, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but I was wondering: Which do you think protects the Kindle better? The Octovo Sleeve or the M-Edge Page Sleeve.


It looks like OCtavo is giving away a solis light with their white sleeve and also with their natural brown cover. I've seen it twice now and have been tempted. So I would say, go with the Octavo if it's for a k2. That's a $40 light.
Paula


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

corkyb said:


> It looks like OCtavo is giving away a solis light with their white sleeve and also with their natural brown cover. I've seen it twice now and have been tempted. So I would say, go with the Octavo if it's for a k2. That's a $40 light.
> Paula


Darn it! I wish I could take advantage of that deal, but I'm debating for the K3. I'm giving my K2 away to a friend.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Agree, no difference in protection. The Octo sleeve is more sleek; mine doesn't have the side seams. Fits snug, no need for a strap. The M-edge is cushier and slightly bigger.

My Octo sleeve:
http://www.bestk2accessories.com/?p=1440


----------



## caesarkitty (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and photos!  I have to say the Octovo leather sleeve in the natural brown is soooo nice.. it's the exact color that I want, like an old leather book cover.  But I just can't see spending $75 on it since I've only had my M-Edge prodigy for a month or two.  But now I'm worried that the Octovo might not be available too much longer since the new Kindle is coming out.  I'm definitely not upgrading my Kindle anytime soon, so I'm thinking maybe I can talk myself into buying the sleeve "just in case" they stop making it..


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

caesarkitty said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts and photos! I have to say the Octovo leather sleeve in the natural brown is soooo nice.. it's the exact color that I want, like an old leather book cover. But I just can't see spending $75 on it since I've only had my M-Edge prodigy for a month or two. But now I'm worried that the Octovo might not be available too much longer since the new Kindle is coming out. I'm definitely not upgrading my Kindle anytime soon, so I'm thinking maybe I can talk myself into buying the sleeve "just in case" they stop making it..


It's possible I may be mistaken, but I believe the leather Octo sleeve only comes in white, red, blue and black.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I have had a Cole Haan cover for my K2 for 16 months now and it looks brand new. For my K3 I want a sleeve and found a Cole Haan sleeve made for the K2 that will hold my K3. The price on the main page says $99 but in my cart, it said $79. It is leather on the outside and goat suede on the inside.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I love this Javoedge sleeve

http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=2912&pbmId=18223

Unfortunately, they only make it for the Nook and IPAD...


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I have had a Cole Haan cover for my K2 for 16 months now and it looks brand new. For my K3 I want a sleeve and found a Cole Haan sleeve made for the K2 that will hold my K3. The price on the main page says $99 but in my cart, it said $79. It is leather on the outside and goat suede on the inside.


Ooh. Will you let us know how you like it once you get it and your K3?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Ooh. Will you let us know how you like it once you get it and your K3?


I sure will!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I sure will!


Thanks! It is striking, and very elegant.


----------



## caesarkitty (Jun 11, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> It's possible I may be mistaken, but I believe the leather Octo sleeve only comes in white, red, blue and black.


You are right.. I keep getting confused. I love the color and look of that tan leather case, but it's not a sleeve, which is what I'm looking for..


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sunshine22 said:


> I love this Javoedge sleeve
> 
> http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=2912&pbmId=18223
> 
> Unfortunately, they only make it for the Nook and IPAD...


I'm not sure whether I read it on Facebook or on the Javoedge thread here on KB, but I understand they're thinking of making this cover/sleeve for the K3.
deb


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Did you get the cole Haan sleeve?  someone posted here that they ordered the Black cole Haan sleeve from amazon and was sent the Cover. not sleeve twice.  The price of the sleeve now is 39.00 I am thinking about ordering it for my k3 when I order it


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

melodyyyyy said:


> Did you get the cole Haan sleeve? someone posted here that they ordered the Black cole Haan sleeve from amazon and was sent the Cover. not sleeve twice. The price of the sleeve now is 39.00 I am thinking about ordering it for my k3 when I order it


That was me. The amazon rep told me he was removing access to the sleeve until they fixed the problem but it wasn't removed. I don't know if you will actually get the sleeve if you order now or not. You have nothing to lose. If they send the wrong item, just return it. That is a great price! I just may try to order again soon....or wait for the new sleeves...I haven't decided yet. If you buy it, please post if you get the correct item.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

@ drenee

The K3 is so close to the size of the Nook, they may just sell the same case (once they have a K3 in hand to determine the fit). It's like only a tenth of an inch smaller in each direction, IIRC.

Thanks to all for the reassurance on the M-edge Page sleeve -- I'm thinking of getting one for my DH who is leaning toward reading nekkid (the Kindle, not him). I can't decide between gray and navy...


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll be using one of 2 Alcantara sleeves I purchased from Wrappers in the UK.  Couldn't decide on what color so I got the Jubilee Red and Metal Gray.    I just hope the K3 with the lighted cover I purchased fits into one of the sleeves.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Dan said:


> I'll be using one of 2 Alcantara sleeves I purchased from Wrappers in the UK. Couldn't decide on what color so I got the Jubilee Red and Metal Gray. I just hope the K3 with the lighted cover I purchased fits into one of the sleeves.


Those sleeves from Wrappers are to fit a naked kindle snuggly. It won't work with a kindle in a case.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I also ordered the dark gray Alcantara sleeve from Wrappers in the UK for my new K3. They have several different K2 sleeves to choose from, including a cow print I think!









It looks like they've updated their whole line for K3 now, but if you e-mail them I'm almost positive they'll make you a K2 sleeve with any of their fabric choices.

http://wrappers.typepad.com/ipod/amazon-kindle-covers/


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Lisanr said:


> Those sleeves from Wrappers are to fit a naked kindle snuggly. It won't work with a kindle in a case.


Well then I might just save them for Christmas Kindle gift giving. Thanks for letting me know I appreciate it.


----------

